# Albino Red Eyed Tree Frog :)



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Well guys here is my gorgeous girly just arriving into her new home. I was supposed to get a pair but the male escaped out of his tank and died... GUTTED!

Shes a bit mucky but a beauty non the less


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

:gasp: I want!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

That is insane.


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeh I know,

I've just left her to settle in but I'll get some more pics up for you when shes out and about :2thumb:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

nice, but one problem :gasp: its not got the red eyes  theyre not the same without the piercing bright red eyes


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

thats not albino i am afraid its lutistic


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

They get more red when she lets more amount of light into them.

When she first opened her eyes I thought she was Xanthic because her eyes were pure creamy/white.

It's wierd watching them change


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm guessing you meant leucistic?

Apparently she's 'amelanistic' according to a website.

I think she's more lutino but I can't find any pics of leucistic retf! but either way, she's awesome.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

she is lovely,are you going to get another or keep her on her own?she is a really sweet thing :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeh I definately hope to get her a couple of friends.

I could keep her with normal retfs but I would prefer more like herself to try breed them. Apparently if she breeds with a normal retf her babies would all look normal too.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

where did you get her? :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

what price was she or the pair surley if you bred with a normal you would get hets


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

She's pretty, but i'm afraid I prefer the normal red eyes.


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks pretty funky, just as nice as the normals. Whats the reproductive cycle time roughly on frogs as i have no idea? You could either buy similar company for it or breed it to a normal. That would give you babies half of which would be het for albino. Then you could breed these back to the albino parent to get 50% visuals and 50% hets. I've got no idea on breeding amphibians tho thats just the genetics =p Goodluck


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Well the person I bought her from (£65) he told me that breeding her with a normal would result in normal retfs. The gene may be too strong for the pale pigmentation or something.. but that's just a guess, I don't really know.

I love the normal retfs too, I had 9 at one point and was very close to successfully breeding. Im fascinated by them fullstop so any different red eyed is on my want list


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, cos her colouring would be a recessive. Her offspring would carry the gene, but it wouldn't show unless you crossed them- the classic formula says that a quarter of _their_ offspring would have her colouring- although it rarely works out so neatly. And of course, they'd be a bit inbred...


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

she really is beautiful,i look forward to more pictures.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

65 quid seems realy cheap alot cheaper then I would have thought they'd be


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

eddygecko said:


> . That would give you babies half of which would be het for albino.


 
nah bred to a normal would give you normals ALL het albino, if the gene is simple recessive, visual to normal, would result in all normal looking babies, and all would be het. 

although i would agree is a weird looking albino if it is, surely the eyes should be redder? but either way clearly not a normal red eye, and for £65 its cheap aswell.


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

hes a lutistic red eye not albino they are more yellow than white and have strong red eyes


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Here's a pic of her just woken up with no red in her eyes!!

The more light she lets into her eyes the redder they get.. I never knew that would happen!


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

silly question time:blush:
so she can choose ? or is it just how awake she is.


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

I think it's just the longer she keeps her eyes open, the more red they become. :flrt:


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

well she's beautiful,red eyes or not.


----------

